

India's Chandrayaan-1 helped discover water on moon's surface - prads
http://beta.thehindu.com/news/article24296.ece

======
kingsley_20
And it only cost $78M, less than what Google paid for feedburner.
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7679818.stm>

~~~
mahmud
_Ouch_.

Someone linked to a wikipedia list of "most expensive objects" and I couldn't
help but notice how many of them were a waste of good money.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_world%27s_most_expensiv...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_world%27s_most_expensive_single_objects)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm intrigued.

Firstly, what's bad money?

Secondly, of that list, which ones do you think were a waste?

~~~
mahmud
The war toys and stadiums.

~~~
catzaa
Hmmm... The ISS seems a waste.

How can the ISS cost 37 times more than the MIR space station?

Also, why isn't the birds nest staduim in Beijing on the list? Was it cheaper?
What about the different canals that was built in the USSR?

It is interesting to see that a single B-2 costs more than a space shuttle.

------
nreece
The correct URL is <http://beta.thehindu.com/sci-tech/article24322.ece>

~~~
prads
Thanks for the link. The site seems to have dropped off the original URL
(verified Google Cache).

------
paraschopra
Actually it was NASA built instrument that did the discovery but it doesn't
really matter to me. Science is science, irrespective of the countries/parties
involved.

~~~
nreece
What surprises me a little is why NASA would install the spectrometer on-board
a spacecraft by an agency launching its maiden lunar mission.

~~~
paraschopra
Why wouldn't they? They have not much to loose but the instrument. Lunar
missions are not scheduled daily and if they are, it is a good idea to send
your instruments with it.

------
skant
The link seems broken. This is the right one: <http://beta.thehindu.com/sci-
tech/article24322.ece>

